

When Mitt Romney Bet on Staples (video) - qasar
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/government-elections-politics/choice-2012/artifact-four-when-mitt-romney-bet-on-staples-video/

======
tzs
OT: I went to Staples once to actually buy staples. At Office Depot or Office
Max, this is easy--just go to the aisle where they are supposed to be and look
around until you see boxes that say "staples" on them. At Staples, all the
generic house brand things say "Staples" on them. I actually had a bit of a
problem finding the damned staples!

